# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  The Dawn of Never. Sign up Immediately.

## ClouD

Post here with your characters.

There are no silly boundaries!
If you come with your expectations you will leave without a face.

Many of you will leave without faces whatever happens, take it seriously and leave with what you still have.

Prepare to put in much effort and have it ripped apart by black holes and put back into the horrible, horrible people, so you can start over again.

Write as little or as much as you want, even include a biography if you wish but remember you are all equal in the eyes of God (me), and I will kill you like a lamb if you aren't too careful.

YOU WILL BE REQUIRED TO PARTICIPATE TO A CERTAIN EXTENT. That is, be prepared to at least have to PM me with your magic television.

----------


## Sandform

I have to post, because apparently I have to.

----------


## Kiza

This is invariably going to end badly. That said, Fuckyear.

*Duel Duelexian Duelboat*

That is all.

----------


## ClouD

Ok, currently the positions taken are:

floating POINTER - YOU MY BOY - Sandform
Horrible, horrible person #1 - Herr herr Bernard the rolleye - Herr Bernard
Horrible, horrible person - Duel Duelexian Duelboat - Kiza

Currently required positions:
Gleedrops (or as Devir calls them, stinky-tears)
Left hand of God(me)

----------


## Carôusoul

I like details and points and +1 maces and wizards and seven hour "setting up" periods and thousands of tiny figures and seven different rulebooks for my RP.


THIS IS FAR TOO VAGUE

----------


## ClouD

I'm going to make you one of those horrible, horrible people.  :vicious:

----------


## Abra

*Timothy Anthrax*
Appearance: Here.

Is an office chair with a highly sophisticated AI system. Sure, he doesn't have eyes... But who needs eyes, when you can hack into Google Earth Advance? Timothy has many pointy things hidden within his sleek red interior. Nobody knows his motives.
_
B3\/\/4r3 73h (l-l41r_.

----------


## no-Name

*Name*: Sean Halvorsen
*Age*: 15, Birthdate August 7th
*Appearance*: Bouncy long brown hair, overly skinny, almost anorexic arms, 5'9", long skinny fingers, sleep deprived green-blue eyes.
*Shoe size*: 15 1/2

----------


## HyperNova

*Name* Mr M. Faget
*Appearance* 


He's awesome.

----------


## Kiza

We've fucking got this.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Name: Kushna Mufeed
Power: Godmodding

----------


## Techno

Name:  ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉ ͡҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚ ͡ ͡ ҉҉ ͡ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚ ͡҉҉҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕ ̚͡ ͡҉҉ 
Age: He's got a few years.
Appearance: Nice.
Personality: It's fragmented, but he searches for it, for completion.
History: Who knows, who cares. It's all up for grabs.

----------


## Xox

*Name:* Gleedrops (Stinky Tears)
*Age:* Usually very young, depends on use of laundry.


*Spoiler* for _appearance_: 





close up:




*Personality and shit*: Genuinely kind, naive, innocent. Are shunned and hated by society, unwanted. Low self esteem. Have a lot of unity. One huge family. Really attentive and sensitive. Good listeners.

----------


## Abra

Stinky Tears is going to stain Timothy bad, I can already tell. D:

----------


## Man of Steel

Hi, my name is DAZ-1732, and I am an Armani suit. I am black, with silver cufflinks in the shape of the _Millennium Falcon_, I am bulletproof thanks to nano-technology, and I am sentient. I can physically control anyone who wears me. My martial arts skills are quite insane, and I am a good bit stronger than the average human. I can lift upwards of 1,000 pounds. However, I require a living occupant to get around. Doesn't have to be human, as the term "one size fits all" describes me to a T, but that greatly helps matters.

Here I am on Christian Bale (I part-time as a bodyguard—I take that title very literally, as you can see): 



See you in the Dawn, I guess.

----------


## Amethyst Star

*Name:* Kibble
*Species:* Otter

*Background:*  I escaped from the circus.  They experimented on me to get me to talk.  I left before they found out my diabolical plan.

The giraffe's were going to start it off.  I wonder what happened to them.

----------


## ClouD

Ok, the Left Hand of God position has been awarded to Kiza.

Kiza and I control the main plot through various characters, and you are welcome to interact and obviously dramatically change the story line.

Understand, that anyone is to be able to kill anyone else, though we will find ways around things.

You can start ANYWHERE you want in the Dawn of Never. If you do not interact, we will force you to interact. Kiza and I can write for all other characters including killing them off.
I know, it sounds cruel right. This can go ALL directions, but there will be a background plot going on.

The first post you make in the thread (soon to be made) is to be an introduction of sorts. Anything goes, but God and the Left Hand of God have final say on things.  :vicious:

----------


## Carôusoul

I give.



Name:Harmonica


??????

----------


## ClouD

Writing of the starting thread is in progress, you can come up with background stories or anything you like when you want. Remember, anything goes, so you don't need a set-up to begin writing (except for those I've talked to about plot).

No killing other member-controlled characters unless you get permission from Kiza, the person's character who you want to kill, or I.

----------


## Vira

*Name*: Vira

*Age:*  Much older than she appears. Even so, it is unknown.

*Species:* Half Siren/Half Human

*Background*: Her life originally started as a siren. She did the unthinkable and talked to a human, something that is which, of course, forbidden. In order to redeem herself, she took the young boy's soul for whom she cherished as her one and only dear friend. Her own kin forced her to braid the soul into her own hair. Her hatred toward her family was something she could not do yet certain feelings swelled like a festering wound. The years passed  by she gave up being what her sisters clearly wanted her to be and fled to land. 
   She approached this new world, bedazzled by life the humans had. Upon wandering around she heard the cry of a an unborn child wanting to die. Vira could not stand by to let it happen. So gave up her life in order to save the young girl's. Instead of dying right then and there, her mother, gave her life inside of the child. To which many, have learned her to be the first of her kind. Two beings, their souls, conjoined together to become something totally different. As to what....No one knows.
  She lives her life now as a young woman, searching for compassion, something her sisters did not understand. She believes all to be kind or those to have had been once kind. A strength as much as it is her weakness.

*Powers:* Empathy, Hypnosis, and others are yet to be known at the current time.

((I know it's not that great...but, what do you think? O_o? ))

----------


## Man of Steel

I think you should probably be the one to wear me, for double the awesomeness.  ::wink:: 



And because Sean Halvorsen and Mr. M. Faget aren't really my idea of fun hosts (though I guess they'd do in a pinch, like that goat in the Phillipines).

----------


## Rozzy

name: jardfeel
species: unknown
appearence: black, short-cut sleek hair. very tall, and pointy ears with no nose.


grew up as a slave. no clothes on her back. she then turned to vigilante status. trained with proffessionals of all nationalities and has fighting skills that go un-matched. she's bored and wants something to kill...

----------


## Techno

*waits for it to start*

----------


## Invader

Name: Neo-bubonic plague

Age: 218 years old.

Background: Introduced as the last biological weapon Nero-humanity was able to create, I was the first disease to become sentient. 92&#37; of my creator's species died, and 2% were resistant entirely to my strain. The other 6% became my willing hosts. Not that they had a choice, of course, as I was successfully able to warp their minds according to my will alone. Through them I spread my scourge through the charted regions of the galaxy. 8% of all life-bearing star systems have thus far been infected. I think as one being, and am ever aware of all parts of myself as I spread in every direction through space with the captured technology of my hosts.

----------


## Kiza

> *waits for it to start*



You of all people should know that's never going to happen.

----------


## Grod

Snowman D. Jefferson

largely infamous

----------


## no-Name

The story continues, the main plot is finished.

----------


## Kiza

You're writing for this as well? What is that, four, now?

----------


## no-Name

> You're writing for this as well? What is that, four, now?



Eight, and a half if you count ClouD.

----------


## Kiza

Awesome. I can just _tell_ this is going to work.

----------


## Vira

I know you and ClouD will figure out how to mesh things together somehow. =P

----------


## Grod

Jefferson D. Snowman

infamous largely

----------


## no-Name

> Jefferson D. Snowman
> 
> infamous largely



Clever.

----------


## Amethyst Star

You don't want to keep this little bundle of joy waiting, do you?

----------


## Siиdяed

This isn't working out.

----------


## Vira

Stop being so depressing you Emo-wannabe....Be a little optimistic, will you?

----------


## Siиdяed

o_O

----------


## Grod

> Stop being so depressing you Emo-wannabe....Be a little optimistic, will you?



Vira is hardcore emo. She _knows_ the poseurs and the elites. She shops at Hot Topic. She knows this.

----------


## Vira

>_> I may prefer dark colors but I don't shop at Hot Topic! Take it back! Lol

I am not Emo...or Gothic. I'm just! Just! Misunderstood! -Sobs-

----------


## Vira

>_>

----------


## Xox

dot dot : |

----------


## ClouD

\o/

Save me

----------


## Man of Steel

Urm, you want me to write something?


(I'm not going to, but I thought I'd ask anyway.)

----------


## Techno

You're going to die, just like my dream.

----------


## Sandform

This is the most amazing thing that never happened.  

I must be laking telepathic abilities because I don't even understand how one _could_ write something for this.  I mean it is so very vague.

----------


## Techno

There are no rules, so there are supposed to be no expectations. That's the beauty of it.

Woops, did I just made a rule?

Head...exploding....

----------


## Kiza

I don't think this is working out.

----------


## no-Name

> I don't think this is working out.



It's not you, it's me. I think we should see other RPs, maybe try and actually settle down and finish one...

----------

